# Technology is wonderful - when you remember how to use it. !!



## wade (Dec 8, 2015)

I have just finished "cold" smoking 6 sides of salmon (about £60 ($90) worth) but forgot to put the temperature probe inside the smoker while they were smoking. The heaters that were supposed to keep the smoker at 26 C were on uncontrolled and so I now have a 6 sides of slow cooked hot smoked salmon. Not quite what I need for my friends for Christmas. Does anyone on here like fish cakes - LOL

OK Danny - don't gloat. I know that you will be able to eat out on this story about technology for a month


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2015)

Fish cakes are great. We pre make them, freeze them then vac pack them for quick meals.


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Fish cakes are great. We pre make them, freeze them then vac pack them for quick meals.


Yes they do work well. Unfortunately there are only so many fish cakes you can eat - LOL

I will probably freeze half of them as hot smoked salmon fillets and turn the other half into a variety of salmon dishes - including fish cakes. It also works well in quiche.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello buddy.  What tha HE**??  First me then Steve and now you??  No gloating here.  Is this catching?  Like a virus?  Prayers to the GREAT SMOKING GODS ARE IN ORDER I think.  Maybe we should sacrifice the neighbours cat??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2015)

Slightly off topic Danny but while we are talking about cats - this may make you smile


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 9, 2015)

All these products to Stop Cats coming in to your Garden, Just grow Cucumbers!

Must admit I hate Cucumbers, but can not see me jumping that high!!!


----------

